# 1/24 or 1/25 mechanic figures?



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Been looking around quite a bit, but I can't find a good figure in 1/24 or 1/25. I need a good mechanic figure, but all the ones I've found are wearing coveralls, and I need mine to be wearing pants and a collared, button-down-the-front short sleeve shirt. Closest I could find was a GMP 1/18 Drag Race diorama, but he's a bit too big. Anybody got a source or an idea for something like this? Thanks!

Chris


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Didn't Tamiya have several driver/mechanic kits?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fujimi do a set of mechanics in shirtsleeves...

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ11003

or this bigger set...

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ11040

they also do possibly the best injection moulded toolset available...

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ11032


----------



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Holy Cow! Those look almost perfect! Heckuva lot better than what I've been finding. Cool. Thanks min. sun and Terry! :thumbsup: 

Chris


----------



## luckykinsley (Jun 19, 2006)

miniature sun said:


> Fujimi do a set of mechanics in shirtsleeves...
> 
> http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ11003
> 
> ...


I really liked those figures. Might sound like a silly question, but they do come unpainted, don't they? Thanks for the link.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Yes, they are in white styrene I think. They also do some other interesting accessories...

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ11041

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ11042

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ11063

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ11074

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ11087

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ11105

http://www.hlj.com/product/FUJ11121


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great add ons! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## luckykinsley (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for those links, Sun.


----------

